# XP Recall



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Recieved this in the mail today so be looking for yours gotta get these fixed or could hurt someone!


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Man thought there might be at least one other XP owner in here...boy ole boy do i feel alone.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

I must say, if I was buying right now, it would be your rig. That thing is BAD! I have a question for you. The throttle on the bike I was riding seemed strange. Like it would rev but not move until you hit a certain RPM. Nothing drastic, but took a little getting used to. Did you notice it on yours? Seriously, if anyone here rode one they would want it.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey, I just noticed you are in Kentucky. Where is the best place to ride there? (preferably not in a dry county, no offense) We ride HM but looking for some place new.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.offroadlands.com/park.asp?pid=26 We call it Turkey Bay awesome place to ride.
As far as the take off on my Xp yes its like the way its sat up so not to damage belt i guess. But at around 5-10 mph you really feel the power i can get a wheelie at 14 mph I'm talking stand it straight up with no pulling on handle bars or trying to shift my weight to the rear. Most owners elect to install a clutch kit to get that extreme take off your speaking of.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

850PoPo said:


> around 5-10 mph you really feel the power i can get a wheelie at 14 mph I'm talking stand it straight up


 
That's no BS, I found that out real quick


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah that throttle lag is classic Polaris. The Brutes are a completely different feeling machine when it comes to that. It took me some getting used to when I switched from a Brute to my Scrambler.


----------

